# South boulder creek wood??



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

6/19 update. Plenty of wood but we were able to stay in our boats for the whole run (except portaging the big drops). You can boat scout and avoid all of the wood at 400ish cfs. Wood in left and right channels of the last IVish drop above takeout so run center.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

When u headed up again?


----------

